# lenar 3 cyclinder wont crank



## Rusty1212 (Mar 19, 2015)

I started little thing today...
ran 10 minutes & quit.. tried bleeding pump. got fuel.. broke injectors but no fuel..
help


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Rusty.
Does it have fuel filter screen/filter might have clog which made it quit?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Check fuel shutoff solenoid.


----------



## Rusty1212 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Bad pump*

I changed fuel, filter & can get fuel to pump but not out injectors!
Like the shut off rod is stuck are the little Pistons in pump are stuck!
Been setting 2 years


----------



## Rusty1212 (Mar 19, 2015)

Pulled pump!! Time to see what's inside!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

...and what did you find?


----------

